# What height is considered short for a male?



## drew02

For women, what height would be considered short for a male? I seen responses go from being ridiculous like...

*Anything under 6 feet is short
*

All the way to

*
As long as he's taller than me*

But it seems like when using actual numbers, it's 5'8 or 5'9? Its been said 5'9 is the average height but I think its now 5'10?

Also, would ethnicity matter? Such as that Caucasian guy is 5'8 and thus thats pretty short for caucasian guy but if it was a native american... then 5'8 would be considered average?


----------



## nbar

I'm 6 foot and consider myself average height though, statistically, I'm not sure what the average actually is.


----------



## theseventhkey

Supposedly the new average for Men in the US is about 5'9.5 and Women 5'4

I think average varies all over the world. The under 6 foot thing probably would apply in the Eastern Bloc, or Sweden a white man under 6 ft over there would probably be considered short.


----------



## tronjheim

5'1" - that's me!


----------



## komorikun

tronjheim said:


> 5'1" - that's me!


what is the average height for males in the Philippines?


----------



## ShadyGFX

*Country* *Average male height* *Average female height*
Argentina	174.46 cm (5 ft 8.6 in)	161.03 cm (5 ft 3.4 in)
Australia	178.4 cm (5' 10.2")	163.9 cm (5' 4.5")
Bahrain	165.1 cm (5' 5")	154.7 cm (5' 1")
Belgium	176.6 cm (5' 9.5")	163.3 cm (5' 4.3")
Brazil	169.0 cm (5' 6.5")	158.0 cm (5' 2.2")
Cameroon	170.6 cm (5' 7.2")	161.3 cm (5' 3.5")
Canada	174 cm (5' 8.5")	161.0 cm (5' 3.4")
China (PRC)	164.8 cm (5' 4.9")	154.5 cm (5' 0.8")
China	169.4 cm (5' 6.7")	158.6 cm (5' 2.5")
Colombia	170.64 cm (5' 7.2")	158.65 cm (5' 2.4")
Cote d'Ivoire	170.1 cm (5' 7")	159.1 cm (5' 2.7")
Czech Republic	180.3 cm (5' 11")	167.3 cm (5' 6.0")
Denmark	180.6 cm (5' 11.1")	
Dinaric Alps	185.6 cm (6' 1.0")	171.0 cm (5' 7.2")
Estonia	179.1 cm (5' 10.5")	
Finland	178.2 cm (5' 10")	164.7 cm (5' 4.7")
France	174.1 cm (5' 8.5")	161.9 cm (5' 3.7")
Ghana	169.46 cm (5' 6.7")	158.53 cm (5' 2.4")
Gambia	168.0 cm (5' 6.1")	157.8 cm (5' 2.2")
Germany	178.1 cm (5' 10")	165 cm (5' 4.9")
Guatemala (Maya people)	157.5 cm (5' 2")	142.2 cm (4' 6")
Hong Kong	170 cm (5' 7")	158.8 cm (5' 2.6")
Hungary, Debrecen	179.14 cm (5' 10.4")	165.84 cm (5' 5.2")
Iceland	181.7 cm (5' 11.5")	167.6 cm (5' 6")
India	165.3 cm (5' 5")	165.3 cm (5' 5")
Indonesia	158.0 cm (5' 2.2")	147.0 cm (4' 10.0")
Indonesia, East Bali	162.4 cm (5' 3.9")	151.3 cm (4' 11.5")
Iran	174.24 cm (5' 8.6")	160.0 cm (5' 3")
Iraq	165.4 cm (5' 5.1")	155.8 cm (5' 1.3")
Israel	175.6 cm (5' 9.2")	162.7 cm (5' 4.1")
Italy - Middle & North	176.9 cm (5' 9.7")	163.2 cm (5' 4.2")
Italy - South	174.2 cm (5' 8.0")	160.8 cm (5' 3.3")
Japan	171.2 cm (5' 7.4")	158.8 cm (5' 2.6")
Korea, South	175.26 cm (5' 9")	162.56 cm (5' 4")
Lithuania	176.3 cm (5' 9.4")	
Malaysia	164.7 cm (5' 4.8")	153.3 cm (5' 0.4")
Malta	169 cm (5' 6.5")	159 cm (5' 2.6")
Malawi	166 cm (5' 5.3")	155 cm (5' 1.1")
Mali	171.3 cm (5' 7.4")	160.4 cm (5' 3.2")
Mexico, State of Morelos	167 cm (5' 5.7")	155 cm (5' 1.1")
Netherlands	184.8 cm (6' 0.8")	168.7 cm (5' 6.4")
New Zealand	177.0 cm (5' 9.7")	165.0 cm (5' 5")
Nigeria	163.8 cm (5' 4.5")	157.8 cm (5' 2.1")
Norway	179.9 cm (5' 10.8")	167.2 cm (5' 5.9")
Philippines	163.5 cm (5' 4.4")	151.8 cm (4' 11.8")
Portugal	172.8 cm (5' 8")	
Singapore	170.6 cm (5' 7.2")	160 cm (5' 3")
South Africa	169.0 cm (5' 6.5")	159.0 cm (5' 2.5")
Spain	170 cm (5' 7")	161 cm (5' 3.3")
Sweden	180 cm (5' 10.9")	166.9 cm (5' 5.7")
Switzerland	175.5 cm (5' 9")	164.0 cm (5' 3.8")
Taiwan	171.45 cm (5' 7.5")	159.68 cm (5' 2.75")
Thailand	167.5 cm (5' 5.9")	157.3 cm (5' 1.9")
Turkey	173.74 cm (5' 8.4")	161.4 cm (5' 3.5")
United Kingdom	176.8 cm (5' 9.6")	163.7 cm (5' 4.4")
U.S.	178.2 cm (5' 10.2")	164.1 cm (5' 4.6")
Vietnam	167 cm	156 cm

Source: http://www.disabled-world.com/artman/publish/height-chart.shtml


----------



## Special

6'2 or more is tall
5'11 to 6'1 is above average
5'9 to 5'10 is average
5'7 to 5'8 is under average
5'6 or less is short


IMO.


----------



## komorikun

^^So Filipinos are a good bit shorter than Japanese and Koreans. I kind of thought so. 

Is this the average for all ages or just young people? Here in the US there is not much difference between the old and young but in Japan there is a huge difference. The Japanese were pretty poor till the '70s maybe, so many of those age 50+ were malnourished as a kid. Many of the old guys are about the same height as me (160cm). But younger guys are much taller. Not as tall as Americans though.


----------



## bumbellina

I'm female, 5'3. At my height, I find 5'5 on the shorter side. If you asked a more petite female, she may give you a different response. It's relative.


----------



## DesperateOne

theseventhkey said:


> Supposedly the new average for Men in the US is about 5'9.5 and Women 5'4
> 
> I think average varies all over the world. The under 6 foot thing probably would apply in the Eastern Bloc, or Sweden a white man under 6 ft over there would probably be considered short.


not in all parts...there are areas in ukraine and russia where average is like 5'7 for guys ,if not less. I think it depends if the region is developed or not...my town is cold polluted and very poor where people are constantly struggling with finances for even basic needs,so about 70% of men smoke and don't exactly lead a healthy life-style, finding fresh healthy food is a problem too, as a result the guys I see are rarely anything over 5'8 (5'6 would be almost average). But then there are younger girls who seem to grow over 5'6 easily.


----------



## afff

I'm 5'10 and atleast half the guys are taller than me.


----------



## GD8

I'm 5'8 and I consider it to be on the lower end of average, I think 5'5ish is where the word short can start being used for a guy


----------



## Freiheit

I'd say under 5'8 is short. But whether they feel short depends on where they live and the height of the people around them in comparison.


----------



## BillDauterive

I grew to 5'9 when I was 11 but then just stopped growing after that. I feel self conscious when my younger brother and friend are taller than me.


----------



## Monotony

> Canada	174 cm (5' 8.5")	161.0 cm (5' 3.4")


I don't know about that at least in Ontario I'm 5'11 and so is just about everyone else I've run into that or 6+ Girls are for the most part only slightly shorter as well.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

You can adjust your height as a girl by wearing high heels, but as a boy ? Maybe gel your hair upwards to add a few more cm's/inches.


----------



## here2learn

I'm 186 cm and I love my height, it's perfect for me.


----------



## Kon

I have read that height measurement are with shoes on? That seems wrong to me because my doctor measured me this way. I measured 5' 11 3/4" but my running shoes added ~1". I think without shoes I'm like 5'10 1/2" but I've been beside people who tell me they're 6' and yet they're about the same height as myself. I think height is another thing that people (both guys and girls) exagerrate about just like penis and breast size. Just my opinion.


----------



## AJFA88

drew02 said:


> *Anything under 6 feet is short
> *
> 
> All the way to
> 
> *
> As long as he's taller than me when i wear heels*


fixxed


----------



## R3served

If you are 5'9 or shorter you are short.


----------



## Isabelle50

I consider below 5'8" to be below average. In terms of dating though I don't care as long as the guy is my height or taller (I'm 5'2" so the bar is pretty low). I think its not so much about the height as the ability to make girls feel small and feminine.... at least for me.


----------



## feverfew

Social Anxiety is a weird thing. I'm 6'2" and it doesn't make me any less anxious, I just worry about other aspects of my physique.


----------



## SVIIC

Seems like the "danger zone" is anywhere from 5' 7" to under 5' 10".

At 5' 8"... (MAYBE 5' 8.5" but it's hard to measure yourself completely accurately and then there's the time of day) my height annoys me :roll.

Kind of an annoying borderline height really... it's hard to tell if you count as short, kinda average, short end of average, or a bit below average.

Not that I'd ****ing take 5' 6" to settle the issue just for my peace of mind, of course.



nbar said:


> I'm 6 foot and consider myself average height though, statistically, I'm not sure what the average actually is.


Ya, you see this kind of thing doesn't help :b.

People thinking that 6' counts in any way as anything close to male average height. It's easily a good amount above average height and enough to be considered "tall" on _some_ level.
Unless they live in The Dutchlands or something.

Amazing though that Dutch people in the late 19th century were supposedly renowned for being short. Such a large change in such a short (pun intended) time.



Special said:


> 6'2 or more is tall
> 5'11 to 6'1 is above average
> 5'9 to 5'10 is average
> 5'7 to 5'8 is under average
> 5'6 or less is short
> 
> IMO.


I'll go with this.



GD8 said:


> I'm 5'8 and I consider it to be on the lower end of average


Yeah... as someone 5' 8" (and I know it depends by region) I do see quite a few men shorter than myself... though of course you always notice the ones that are taller than you more :yes.



Rahul87 said:


> I grew to 5'9 when I was 11 but then just stopped growing after that. I feel self conscious when my younger brother and friend are taller than me.


I didn't seem to spend long growing either... must have been more like 15 or 16 for me though. Was hoping to grow more so much...

Although, I did think I was 5' 7" for a few years up until relatively recently, but I'm definitely nowhere near that short even at night. That gives me 2 possibilities:
1. Even with a height obsession, I was measuring myself wrong consistently over a reasonable length of time. And far from giving myself too much height... I was losing an entire inch through careless measuring.
That seems hard to believe to me. You'd think I'd err on the side of giving myself too much, if nothing else? Cutting off a whole inch? When I wanted to be taller so much? Repeatedly?

But then the alternative is:
2. I grew an entire inch or close to it in relatively recent years and just didn't notice it while it happened and not until I measured myself.
Again, I find this hard also to believe.

Maybe I DID grow? No idea. Both seem unlikely to me, but one is true. I suppose growing slowly over a period of time could easily convince you that you weren't growing at all and your eye level wasn't going upward because you were fooling yourself into thinking it was always that high. Not to mention that our eye level changes throughout the day in the first place, so that's another place where you could be misled.

I guess I'd prefer if I did grow. Maybe I've got more left in me? :b They do say it happens in rare cases...

Really wish I was 5' 10" or something. I think I'd be exactly 6' 3" if I could choose.



Kon said:


> I have read that height measurement are with shoes on? That seems wrong to me because my doctor measured me this way. I measured 5' 11 3/4" but my running shoes added ~1". I think without shoes I'm like 5'10 1/2" but I've been beside people who tell me they're 6' and yet they're about the same height as myself. I think height is another thing that people (both guys and girls) exagerrate about just like penis and breast size. Just my opinion.


Definitely agreed. Most people can't tell height for ****, IMO. It should always be barefoot too, natch.

Hence people's ideas of 6' might be more like 5' 10". Especially when celebrities lie about their height all the time. For instance, Mark Wahlberg is 5' 10", which probably makes me close to 5' 11". Yay :clap.

And it is so unfair that men have to be significantly taller than women... AND be significantly taller than them when they cheat to boost their height for whatever reason, in order to be considered in most cases or so it seems.
If you want a man taller than you... how about not making yourself seem taller for a start? 
They have their moments, but I think the world would be somewhat happier if high heels didn't exist. Especially when tall women still seem to feel obliged to wear them.



feverfew said:


> Social Anxiety is a weird thing. I'm 6'2" and it doesn't make me any less anxious, I just worry about other aspects of my physique.


I've often thought that if I actually was the height I desired... I'd probably either be no more comfortable and feel confused and disappointed... or I'd start to think I was sticking out because of my height and feel even worse :roll.
6' 1" would be nice though at least.


----------



## DesperateOne

so much analysing and obsessing coming from guys at perfectly normal height.. I'm 5'3 or so...deal breaker in 99% of the time... I don't even stand a chance at a normal life ,at least that's what general population believes apparently


----------



## afff

DesperateOne said:


> so much analysing and obsessing coming from guys at perfectly normal height.. I'm 5'3 or so...deal breaker in 99% of the time... I don't even stand a chance at a normal life ,at least that's what general population believes apparently


man I feel sorry for you. I have it rough with being bald at 17 but if was 5'3 I would save up money for bone lengthining surgery and if that failed .............................


----------



## DesperateOne

afff said:


> man I feel sorry for you. I have it rough with being bald at 17 but if was 5'3 I would save up money for bone lengthining surgery and if that failed .............................


Well Ive considered that...maybe one day...

Is there any way to fix your hair somehow with injections ?


----------



## Luna Sea

Quietgoddess said:


> I'm 5'7. My husband is 5'10.
> I'd say as long as he was taller it wouldn't matter.


I've never understood why so many people consider height to be a deal-breaker for dating someone. If he was 5'6 or 5'5 what difference would it make, and why would you give up on love (presumably you love your husband) because he's a bit shorter than you?

Personally, I'd say 5'5 or under is where people are actually short, 5'8-5'10 is average and more than that is tall. I'm 5'7, so I consider myself to be below average, but not short.


----------



## DesperateOne

TristanS said:


> I've never understood why so many people consider height to be a deal-breaker for dating someone. If he was 5'6 or 5'5 what difference would it make, and why would you give up on love (presumably you love your husband) because he's a bit shorter than you?


Because it won't look good in front of others..and causes unwanted attention, makes woman feel insecure/fat, plus they love big tall stature to hug and protect them from invisible enemies  and finally - heels 'issue'...


----------



## TPower

All women do is to look good in front of their friends.


----------



## DesperateOne

TPower said:


> All women do is to look good in front of their friends.


it might also make them feel as if they're settling for less, something not good enough, like a damaged product...

not saying it's always like this, but sure I can imagine from their point of view it may feel like that.


----------



## Genetic Garbage

I am 5'8'' which is probably considered short where I live since the average height here is 5'10.5''. I don't care anymore but I used to be self conscious about my dad being much taller than me. 

I wouldn't mind being a little bit taller for tennis though. My height is definitely not ideal for this sport.


----------



## TobeyJuarez

i actually think that "as long as hes taller than me" is a really good answer...


----------



## jayjaythejetplane

I'm In and around 5'10', probably pushing 6 feet with the boots on. From what I've experienced most girls with heels don't quite match up to my eye level. I'd consider anything less than 5'7' to be short for a guy. I can understand why people are insecure about this sort of thing, but I think the way you carry yourself is far more important. There's no point being 6'2' + if you have awful body posture.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded




----------



## Kascheritt

I'm 5'6. Most of the girls here are my height and guys usually taller, but there's quite few same height as mine. Doesn't bother me much. I feel like a kid though, in mental and physical way... *sigh*


----------



## Fenren

R3served said:


> If you are 5'9 or shorter you are short.


I'd agree, I'm not as tall as I'd like being 6f 1, I'd prefer to be a strapping 6f 4 or so. But I'm taller than most I see around here still. Plenty of 5f 6 to 5f 9 guys I know never struggled to get dates with sexy chicks though. All about attitude and confidence, looks more than height....and not having SA helps too.


----------



## drew02

What I don't get is then why do women consider 5'6, 5'7 and 5'8 short. I mean, majority of them are going to be UNDER 5'6 without heels on.


----------



## SVIIC

Genetic Garbage said:


> I am 5'8'' which is probably considered short where I live since the average height here is 5'10.5''. I don't care anymore but I used to be self conscious about my dad being much taller than me.


With me, I have to admit that I'm probably well within what might be expected, genetically speaking.

I think my Dad was about... 5' 10" IF THAT... I wouldn't say more than 5' 9" in his later years but maybe he was 5' 10" in his prime.
My mother is... I dunno, maybe 5' 2", hard to say exactly I suppose.

So out of that, 5' 8" isn't so mental or anything, and all of my mother's brothers and sisters are quite small too. My dad's side is/was taller, his brothers are/were probably something around 5' 11".

I think the main reason for my disappointment is that my brother is 6' so I guess I felt I had some sort of justification for high expectations... and I guess it's a sort of envy/competition maybe .

I suppose something that's very interesting is how little human height really varies. For example, if I was just 10% taller, I'd be about 6' 3". 10%... it's not a tiny proportion I know... but it's not gigantic either and it can turn a small man into a rather large man indeed.



FrozenCube said:


> I feel like a kid though, in mental and physical way... *sigh*


I often feel like a kid too and I think I use my height as a sort of excuse or "symbol" in my head sometimes so I can justify it all and say it's just my height making me feel that way...

I reckon that's a very small (almost pun intended) reason for it though. The main thing is obviously my life situation/experience is general as well as feeling I don't have a very confident or comfortable demeanour which I guess is just self-esteem issues... which I could also blame at least in part on height... but it's still probably only true to a small extent and a convenient thing to blame. Meh, I dunno.



Fenren said:


> I'd agree, I'm not as tall as I'd like *being 6f 1*, I'd *prefer to be a strapping 6f 4* or so.


Urge to kill... rising .



drew02 said:


> What I don't get is then why do women consider 5'6, 5'7 and 5'8 short. I mean, majority of them are going to be UNDER 5'6 without heels on.


Or under 5' 6" WITH heels on sometimes...

I dunno, I think some women have a bigger height complex than most men, even the shorter ones.

Also they again probably can't judge height for ****. Just using an erroneous with-shoe measurement (and I'm sure some people are that dumb) and being bad at such things could drastically skew their idea of what a certain height actually looks like.

Hell, they probably think they're taller than they actually are to begin with.


----------



## GD8

drew02 said:


> What I don't get is then why do women consider 5'6, 5'7 and 5'8 short. I mean, majority of them are going to be UNDER 5'6 without heels on.


I've seen plenty of girls on dating sites who were like 5'1ish saying "ONLY MESSAGE ME IF YOU'RE OVER 6 FEET TALL!" lol, that's so weird to me. I understand wanting a guy to be at least a little taller than them but at that point it just becomes kind of a weird fetish or something.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly

I think couples with a tall girl and short guy are really cute, surely other women agree. A guy would have to be several inches shorter than me before I'd consider him 'short', maybe 5'5" or less. What's with these guys that think less than 5'10" is short? Most the guys I know are under 5'10", let's be realistic.


----------



## That random dude

Well according to the cops I'm a little over 6ft and I feel average, but people are always telling me I'm tall.


----------



## apx24

I'm 5'3", whatever height is considered short, I'll still be below it.


----------



## awkwardsilent

For reference I am 5'11" (without shoes thanks... with shoes around 6'.... with heels.... too tall  but I wear them once in a blue moon anyhow!) 

Over 6'2" = SUPER TALL
5'9" to 6'2" =TALL
5'5" to 5'8" = Average
5'0" to 5'4" = Short
Under 5' =Super Short...

For the record as a Tall Chick, I would yes, if I got to "build" my "perfect" guy he would be tall or super tall. In the real world, 5'5" and up... is my idea of a good match for me.... but it doesn't mean I wouldn't date someone shorter than that... but I'd have to really like them enough to make the physical awkwardness worth it when doing things slow dancing.


----------



## afff

awkwardsilent said:


> For reference I am 5'11" (without shoes thanks... with shoes around 6'.... with heels.... too tall  but I wear them once in a blue moon anyhow!)
> 
> Over 6'2" = SUPER TALL
> 5'9" to 6'2" =TALL
> 5'5" to 5'8" = Average
> 5'0" to 5'4" = Short
> Under 5' =Super Short...
> 
> For the record as a Tall Chick, I would yes, if I got to "build" my "perfect" guy he would be tall or super tall. In the real world, 5'5" and up... is my idea of a good match for me.... but it doesn't mean I wouldn't date someone shorter than that... but I'd have to really like them enough to make the physical awkwardness worth it when doing things slow dancing.


5'9 to 6 is average. Not sure where you live. At 5'10 half the guys walking around are taller than me.


----------



## tehuti88

Isabelle50 said:


> I consider below 5'8" to be below average. In terms of dating though I don't care as long as the guy is my height or taller (I'm 5'2" so the bar is pretty low).


That's always been my personal take on it too. Except I'm five feet tall, so the bar for me is even lower. 

Height wouldn't be a dealbreaker for me, just that a guy actually shorter than I am would be a bit awkward.


----------



## SVIIC

GD8 said:


> I've seen plenty of girls on dating sites who were like 5'1ish saying "ONLY MESSAGE ME IF YOU'RE OVER 6 FEET TALL!" lol, that's so weird to me. I understand wanting a guy to be at least a little taller than them but at that point it just becomes kind of a weird fetish or something.


That's exactly what I think. It's weird. Granted... there's nothing necessarily specifically wrong with it in the sense that people have their own preferences and blah blah but... FFS, it seems a bit high standards and specific even for people with a height fetish.

Oh well, on the plus side of not being over 6 feet tall: you don't have to deal with crazed height fetishists :yes.

*Hopes there aren't 5' 8" fetishists*
...
*Rethinks and hopes there is, to have more options*



VickieKitties said:


> A guy would have to be several inches shorter than me before I'd consider him 'short', maybe 5'5" or less. What's with these guys that think less than 5'10" is short? Most the guys I know are under 5'10", let's be realistic.


Exactlies.

Still, I must admit I dunno how I'd feel about such a thing. That said, I don't know how I'd feel about being in a relationship in the first place, since I'm a social exile so I shouldn't be picky before I've even started :roll...

But back on point, it would be an interesting experience and I would be curious how I'd feel (and how she'd feel etc.) dating a girl taller than me. I'll somewhat hypocritically say that I think more than an inch taller than me might be weird. Then again, weird can be good of course... and there's no point being too afraid to try new things just because they're not usual :b.
That and I can't deny... I do really love the look of tall-ish women. It's definitely a thing with me. Even women that otherwise I don't find attractive, look a bit attractive to me solely because they're in that maybe 5' 7" - 5' 9' zone. I think it's something about the general outline of their bodies... and their legs of course. I guess I like their proportions, and maybe their hips seem somehow more attractive to me... I don't know, attraction is a hard thing to pin down; they're just built differently. Often seem to have a certain... elegant look about them. I actually saw a woman who must have been about 6' tall today in a shop and I did think she looked great. Didn't look disproportionate or manly or too skinny or anything like that.
I even find the fact some women can be relatively tall without cheating by means of heels and are confident enough to do so, to be rather sexy on its own. Heels are overrated and I think flats add to the charm. Maybe I just prefer how they stand/move in flats, and it also suggests they realize they're tall... maybe they're insecure? Maybe not? It makes me wonder though. I dunno, women have been demanding tall and strong men forever, what's wrong with seeing the appeal of a tall-ish and solid-looking woman? :clap

So why not go with something I specifically like anyway, if the opportunity arises? Maybe because I have zero experience in this, I'd worry about practicalities but I'd be a fool to have a tall girl I like want to be with me and refuse because I'm shorter.

One big problem is: Tall girls who complain that they feel no guy wants them because they're too tall. Providing they're open to men who aren't a lot taller than they are, a big reason men may not approach women taller than they are or even slightly shorter, is that they may assume she'll only want men far taller than her (in heels too...) and that she's completely out of their league by virtue of that alone and there's no point wasting their time or embarrassing themselves because of course she won't be interested in them and she can probably have her pick of the 6'+ men so why would she want to be with you?
I mean, I have no dating experience, but I'd be conscious of my height even probably with a 5' 6" girl that it wouldn't be enough because you hear so much about height. If girls don't indicate interest... then not being tall enough is going to be the default assumption of most men.

I don't like when I hear women complain that they're too tall at 5'9" or 5'10" or something. I promise there must be tons of men who love that, and I strongly suspect most of the reason for the assumption they don't is that men are intimidated and assume instant rejection. I just wish I was taller to give myself a better chance :b.

Granted, I see the attraction of being taller than your gf... but I'd still say something around 5' 6" would be good for me even in that case.

End of the day: You don't get to build your ideal partner anyway so it's dangerous to dismiss entire swathes of people over a relatively minor preference, and I can say there are lots of different kinds of girls I find attractive that have mutually exclusive things I find quite nice so a perfect girl wouldn't even exist for me in the first place as such. Let's just hope something works out eventually...



That random dude said:


> Well according to the cops I'm a little over 6ft and I feel average, but people are always telling me I'm tall.


Maybe you're doing the same thing I am... and disregarding all the men you see who are shorter than you... and focusing on the taller ones and feeling slightly inadequate?
I think I heard someone say not long ago, maybe here... "you always want to be taller... until you're too tall". I bet that'd be true enough. I once would have liked 6' 5"... or taller... but I think 2 or 3 is enough to be tall enough for just about anything and not too tall for just about anything.

A lot of it is in the mind too I bet. I probably feel a lot shorter than I am.



awkwardsilent said:


> For the record as a Tall Chick, I would yes, if I got to "build" my "perfect" guy he would be tall or super tall. In the real world, 5'5" and up... is my idea of a good match for me....


I think I've heard some people say that taller women don't seem as obsessed with height as shorter women. Do you think that might be true?
I suppose it could stand to reason to an extent, when demanding a taller man would leave you with far fewer options at 5'10"+ and you can forget heels anyway if you want to keep the effect. Though even for 5'11" it would still be practical to go for anyone over 6'... I'm not sure if there's any truth in it or what.
Bleh, as another major plus... if I did marry a tall woman, at least our children would likely be tall and that would make me feel taller by association :clap.

I don't have an unhealthy obsession with height... I swear :yes.

(Very late... very tired... hope that wasn't too messy)


----------



## SilentLyric

As long as I am taller, then that is good enough for me.


----------



## tehuti88

SVIIC said:


> *Hopes there aren't 5' 8" fetishists*
> ...
> *Rethinks and hopes there is, to have more options*


One of my favorite fictional characters is 5'8". :teeth

He has a GF who's...either 5'9" or 5'10", forget which. :lol


----------



## armyoflight

I'm 5'10.5", which always feels weird to say. And I'm right between too. Maybe I should just say 5'11", since I'm usually wearing shoes.

But you know what? There's almost nothing you can do to change it, so don't worry about it. Just make your body look better by working out.


----------



## anomalous

SVIIC hit the nail on the head. Men generally don't find taller women unattractive at all; they're just intimidated and assume they won't be interested in any guy that's not gargantuan. This is kind of borne out in the "Turn Ons" thread here, where almost every woman says that a guy shorter than herself is a turn-off.

Case in point, I find plenty of celebrities that are 5'9" or 5'10" -- taller than me -- to be smokin' hot. And not just in spite of their height; I don't find it detracts from their hotness at all. It's just I can safely assume they wouldn't want to date a man who's 5'8".


----------



## SVIIC

tehuti88 said:


> One of my favorite fictional characters is 5'8". :teeth
> 
> He has a GF who's...either 5'9" or 5'10", forget which. :lol


...that's almost spooky :afr



anomalous said:


> SVIIC hit the nail on the head. Men generally don't find taller women unattractive at all; they're just intimidated and assume they won't be interested in any guy that's not gargantuan.


I knew I had to be right right :clap



anomalous said:


> It's just I can safely assume they wouldn't want to date a man who's 5'8".


And we'll never know... unless they make their feelings clear :roll

Another thought about such women is that it might happen that the "short" man thinks he's hopeless on at least 2 levels:
1. He thinks she looks amazing, so she's probably either taken or he has no chance for that reason alone.
2. The height.

A possible irony being... maybe these women aren't too far off either: maybe a lot of men DO find tall-ish women unattractive. Maybe then he's actually one of the few men there who thinks she does look great and he only sees her as unattainably gorgeous because he's into that but others aren't and they're genuinely not interested.
So then we have a man attracted to a girl who thinks he's not tall or good-looking enough, and maybe that same girl is looking at that man, thinks he's great but assumes she's not short enough... if only she didn't have those damn giraffe legs she hates so much then she'd stand a chance .

And never the 2 shall meet .


----------



## Cyclonic

I'm 5'11" and I swear when I'm at the club I'm below average height compared to the rest of the guys. It doesn't make much sense to me.


----------



## Brandeezy

FrozenCube said:


> I'm 5'6. Most of the girls here are my height and guys usually taller, but there's quite few same height as mine. Doesn't bother me much. I feel like a kid though, in mental and physical way... *sigh*


Same here


----------



## afff

Madax said:


> I'm 5'11" and I swear when I'm at the club I'm below average height compared to the rest of the guys. It doesn't make much sense to me.


 thats cause all the dudes under 6 feet prob had no chance with most of those girls so they stopped coming. Clubbing is a shallow life.


----------



## MarcLikesBikes

Removed.


----------



## Cyclonic

afff said:


> thats cause all the dudes under 6 feet prob had no chance with most of those girls so they stopped coming. Clubbing is a shallow life.


Perhaps, but deep down I'm a shallow person.


----------



## kuhan1923

Ladies wouldn't know what height you are anyways. Ask them next time, and based on a lot of indirect things they'll formulate an answer. I know many guys that are actually only like 5 7, 5 8, and girls called them out on5 10, 5 11.

So really, it doesn't matter. If you're concerned with ur height, just get broader shoulders, a bigger back, more confidence etc, and girls will think you're much taller than you actually are.


----------



## theCARS1979

Anything under 5' 7 Id say/ Im 5 '8 1/2


----------



## Invisiblehandicap

More than a few inches shorter is too short. I also dont consider "tall" men to be visually attractive.


----------



## theCARS1979

Kon said:


> I have read that height measurement are with shoes on? That seems wrong to me because my doctor measured me this way. I measured 5' 11 3/4" but my running shoes added ~1". I think without shoes I'm like 5'10 1/2" but I've been beside people who tell me they're 6' and yet they're about the same height as myself. I think height is another thing that people (both guys and girls) exagerrate about just like penis and breast size. Just my opinion.


Your taller when you first get up out of bed , thats your real height. so when he measured you three hours later you already lost something. You have to measure yourself right away. Does anyone else know this?


----------



## jcmp7754

drew02 said:


> For women, what height would be considered short for a male? I seen responses go from being ridiculous like...
> 
> *Anything under 6 feet is short*
> 
> All the way to
> 
> *As long as he's taller than me*
> 
> But it seems like when using actual numbers, it's 5'8 or 5'9? Its been said 5'9 is the average height but I think its now 5'10?
> 
> Also, would ethnicity matter? Such as that Caucasian guy is 5'8 and thus thats pretty short for caucasian guy but if it was a native american... then 5'8 would be considered average?


UHHMMM....yea i bet there i no other dude in here who is shorter than myself. I am 5 ft 2 -__- oh well at least im not obese and hideous or something. I try to make up for it by taking good care of myself:teeth . Im central american and the average height for men in my country is like 5 ft 8. But there are a lot of tiny *** short guys there like me lol


----------



## ConW123

I'd say 5'10 or under


----------



## ericastooge

Everyone is tall! lol


----------



## krogan6590

I honestly wouldn't know I'm only 5'11 people say that's tall but I've seen guys that are 6 ft and over.


----------



## pati

SVIIC said:


> Exactlies.
> 
> Still, I must admit I dunno how I'd feel about such a thing. That said, I don't know how I'd feel about being in a relationship in the first place, since I'm a social exile so I shouldn't be picky before I've even started :roll...
> 
> But back on point, it would be an interesting experience and I would be curious how I'd feel (and how she'd feel etc.) dating a girl taller than me. I'll somewhat hypocritically say that I think more than an inch taller than me might be weird. Then again, weird can be good of course... and there's no point being too afraid to try new things just because they're not usual :b.
> That and I can't deny... I do really love the look of tall-ish women. It's definitely a thing with me. Even women that otherwise I don't find attractive, look a bit attractive to me solely because they're in that maybe 5' 7" - 5' 9' zone. I think it's something about the general outline of their bodies... and their legs of course. I guess I like their proportions, and maybe their hips seem somehow more attractive to me... I don't know, attraction is a hard thing to pin down; they're just built differently. Often seem to have a certain... elegant look about them. I actually saw a woman who must have been about 6' tall today in a shop and I did think she looked great. Didn't look disproportionate or manly or too skinny or anything like that.
> I even find the fact some women can be relatively tall without cheating by means of heels and are confident enough to do so, to be rather sexy on its own. *Heels are overrated and I think flats add to the charm. Maybe I just prefer how they stand/move in flats, and it also suggests they realize they're tall... maybe they're insecure?* Maybe not? It makes me wonder though. I dunno, women have been demanding tall and strong men forever, what's wrong with seeing the appeal of a tall-ish and solid-looking woman? :clap
> 
> So why not go with something I specifically like anyway, if the opportunity arises? Maybe because I have zero experience in this, I'd worry about practicalities but I'd be a fool to have a tall girl I like want to be with me and refuse because I'm shorter.
> 
> One big problem is: *Tall girls who complain that they feel no guy wants them because they're too tall.* Providing they're open to men who aren't a lot taller than they are, a big reason men may not approach women taller than they are or even slightly shorter, is that they may assume she'll only want men far taller than her (in heels too...) and that she's completely out of their league by virtue of that alone and there's no point wasting their time or embarrassing themselves because of course she won't be interested in them and she can probably have her pick of the 6'+ men so why would she want to be with you?
> I mean, I have no dating experience, but I'd be conscious of my height even probably with a 5' 6" girl that it wouldn't be enough because you hear so much about height. If girls don't indicate interest... then not being tall enough is going to be the default assumption of most men.
> 
> *I don't like when I hear women complain that they're too tall at 5'9" or 5'10" or something*. I promise there must be tons of men who love that, and I strongly suspect most of the reason for the assumption they don't is that men are intimidated and assume instant rejection. I just wish I was taller to give myself a better chance :b.
> 
> Granted, I see the attraction of being taller than your gf... but I'd still say something around 5' 6" would be good for me even in that case.
> 
> End of the day: You don't get to build your ideal partner anyway so it's dangerous to dismiss entire swathes of people over a relatively minor preference, and I can say there are lots of different kinds of girls I find attractive that have mutually exclusive things I find quite nice so a perfect girl wouldn't even exist for me in the first place as such. Let's just hope something works out eventually...
> 
> Maybe you're doing the same thing I am... and disregarding all the men you see who are shorter than you... and focusing on the taller ones and feeling slightly inadequate?
> I think I heard someone say not long ago, maybe here... "you always want to be taller... until you're too tall". I bet that'd be true enough. I once would have liked 6' 5"... or taller... but I think 2 or 3 is enough to be tall enough for just about anything and not too tall for just about anything.
> 
> A lot of it is in the mind too I bet. I probably feel a lot shorter than I am.
> 
> *I think I've heard some people say that taller women don't seem as obsessed with height as shorter women.* Do you think that might be true?
> I suppose it could stand to reason to an extent, when demanding a taller man would leave you with far fewer options at 5'10"+ and you can forget heels anyway if you want to keep the effect. Though even for 5'11" it would still be practical to go for anyone over 6'... I'm not sure if there's any truth in it or what.
> Bleh, as another major plus... if I did marry a tall woman, at least our children would likely be tall and that would make me feel taller by association
> 
> I don't have an unhealthy obsession with height... I swear
> 
> (Very late... very tired... hope that wasn't too messy)





SVIIC said:


> ...that's almost spooky
> 
> I knew I had to be right right :clap
> 
> And we'll never know... unless they make their feelings clear :roll
> 
> Another thought about such women is that it might happen that the "short" man thinks he's hopeless on at least 2 levels:
> 1. He thinks she looks amazing, so she's probably either taken or he has no chance for that reason alone.
> 2. The height.
> 
> A possible irony being... *maybe these women aren't too far off either: maybe a lot of men DO find tall-ish women unattractive.* Maybe then he's actually one of the few men there who thinks she does look great and he only sees her as unattainably gorgeous because he's into that but others aren't and they're genuinely not interested.
> So then we have a man attracted to a girl who thinks he's not tall or good-looking enough, and maybe that same girl is looking at that man, thinks he's great but assumes she's not short enough... if only she didn't have those damn giraffe legs she hates so much then she'd stand a chance .
> 
> And never the 2 shall meet .


1.) As a female pushing 6'1", I can guarantee that I wear flats because I'm insecure. I stick out like a sore thumb & I'll do anything to look shorter. That means I've never worn a high heel in my life.

2.) I can't tell you why all tall women think men find them unattractive, but I can tell you why I do. Just about every guy I know is attracted to females who are petite & curvy. In my mind I think, if that's what men find attractive & I'm the complete opposite of that, then I must be unattractive.

3.) I always thought sure, men are intimidated by us, but in that, "they are huge & can beat me up" way, not the, "oh, she's out of my league" way.

4.) I want to punch girls who complain about being 5'9".

5.) I think that taller women are less obsessed with the height of men then shorter women in a general sense. As in, short chicks seem to want a man who is really, really taller than her. We giants get excited if someone is within a 4" range up or down.

6.) In an ideal world, yes, it'd be nice to date someone taller than me. Why? Because I'm surrounded by tiny women all day long. For once I'd like to feel like a normal girl. But I understand it's unrealistic for someone who is extra tall to demand others to be extra tall.And from a social phobic standpoint, it's easier to go unrecognized if you're not in a relationship with someone shorter. My last boyfriend was 2 inches shorter than me and people commented on it everywhere we went. I couldn't stand the attention but he didn't mind it all.

So with that said, in my personal opinion, tall to me is 6'1"+, average is 5'6"-6' & short is 5'5" and under. There is nothing wrong with being a short male, but I feel your pain. It's hard being at the opposite end of "the ideal" but it doesn't mean you're not attractive. I once had a crush on someone who was 5'2". He broke my heart. Lol.


----------



## Wrong Galaxy

I think 5'7" and below. 5'8" seems to be the cut off point between below average and average w/c is 5'9". I notice a lean, ripped, muscular 5'8" looks quite tall average lol.


I'm 5'7" and I've been insecure of my height since 2003 zzzzzz., feels bad man. I remember in high school I was only 5'5.5" and I have classmates who are 6'1" 6'0" 5'11" and many 5'7" to 5'10".


----------



## SVIIC

kuhan1923 said:


> Ladies wouldn't know what height you are anyways. Ask them next time, and based on a lot of indirect things they'll formulate an answer. I know many guys that are actually only like 5 7, 5 8, and girls called them out on5 10, 5 11.


I knew it.

Strong odds that most of the women demanding 6 feet tall actually mean more like 5' 10".

Also if they're like... 5' 2" or something, it's going to get even harder to tell heights apart when they're like 6+ inches taller than you and they all just meld together into the category of "much taller than me".

I really don't think most women who ask for 6' really have a clue. I think the mere fact that it's so common probably speaks to that fact as well, in the sense that they probably think 6' is around average because they can't judge height.



theCARS1979 said:


> Your taller when you first get up out of bed , thats your real height. so when he measured you three hours later you already lost something. You have to measure yourself right away. Does anyone else know this?


Meh, that's open to debate.

Personally I think it's more reasonable to measure yourself somewhere in the afternoon or average your morning and nighttime heights.

It's not really realistic to use your morning height when you're below that for almost all of the day IMO


----------



## SVIIC

missamanda said:


> 1.) As a female pushing 6'1", I can guarantee that I wear flats because I'm insecure. I stick out like a sore thumb & I'll do anything to look shorter. That means I've never worn a high heel in my life.


Yep, that IS very tall at that stage. Perfectly strapping height for a man even. If only we could swap heights, we'd both be happy :b.

Even still, I swear that woman yesterday must have been 6' or just a hair under it (maybe even over? can't remember) because my brother was there too and they seemed about the same. Still thought she looked great. Granted, I've no idea if being much shorter would make it annoying for me, but _visually_ I was liking it. She wouldn't have been too tall for me... I would have been too short for her if anything.

Still, I strongly suspect I'd find girls that size very attractive if I were 6'+ . Depending on other factors of course.



missamanda said:


> 2.) I can't tell you why all tall women think men find them unattractive, but I can tell you why I do. Just about every guy I know is attracted to females who are petite & curvy. In my mind I think, if that's what men find attractive & I'm the complete opposite of that, then I must be unattractive.


Don't quite get the specific appeal of petite women myself. Which isn't to say that I don't or can't find short-ish or quite short women attractive (then again, seeing them in a picture is different to real life, perhaps I'd be less attracted IRL). Mind you, they can probably pull off certain body types better... but there are just as good body types that work for taller women so that point is moot for me...

As for curves... shorter women probably have them more pronounced, but taller women can have them last longer by being more gradual and spread out over a wider area. More surface area to run your hands along... I suspect, not that I'd know myself of course :roll.
As an aside to explain, if you'll forgive me for going on a tangent and maybe sounding slightly more pervy than I am (I swear!). Quite long, but it's just here to demonstrate a point:
I remember being at the optician's last month and seeing a girl working there who must have been about... 5'7" or 5' 8". Was hard to tell for sure and I only saw her for a short while and wasn't looking directly at her (as much as I might have felt like it), but around that I think though I couldn't see her shoes but I'm assuming by her build she was probably in flats or so I thought.
What can I say? Instant infatuation. What stuck in my mind most was her waist/hips... the very curves these petite women are meant to have so well. I can't explain it... she was even sorta firm/athletic looking so it wasn't a matter of extra weight, and the grey (should I remember it so clearly?) thing she was wearing on top just seemed to show off her entire amazing mid-section so well and it wasn't even tight-fitting. That's another thing: taller women have longer abdomens. What's not to like about that?
I haven't even mentioned her legs (also great I'm sure), her hair (nice and brown and soft IIRC) or the glasses she was wearing that made her look even better and added that certain extra air of confidence and sophistication.
And all that from literally maybe 15-30 seconds and mostly out of the side of my vision. It's the taller ones that really stick in my mind. Probably the fact that they're less common too so I really notice them and there's a certain rarity value.
And to think that maybe even that girl might possibly be insecure about herself and wishing she was shorter or curvier or something... it almost makes me sick :no :teeth. No but seriously... she was really gorgeous. The kind that leaves you a little sad inside at the thought you'll probably never be with a girl like that. Again, even if I was one to approach women... I'd be thinking along the lines that I'm too short and I wouldn't have a chance on that alone. What if one day, a girl like that wanted to approach me but thought the same? Doesn't bear thinking about.

Just noticed I didn't even mention her breasts once. They may have been nice too but I honestly don't remember and I honestly don't care because there were much more important things to focus on :yes.

And if you're hearing that then it's understandable but of course remember that it's a lot easier or "normal" for a man to talk about preferring small women... a man who liked women more his size (or even didn't mind taller women) could be afraid of being laughed at or thought strange, not to mention he feels he has no chance anyway so why bother, and may just keep quiet or even start targeting the same petite women because at least he thinks he has a chance with them because it's more conventional.



missamanda said:


> 4.) I want to punch girls who complain about being 5'9".


I'd rather hug girls who complain about being 5' 9" :yes.



missamanda said:


> 5.) I think that taller women are less obsessed with the height of men then shorter women in a general sense.


I wonder does that apply around 5'9" too, or do they still hold out for 6'+... or even moreso. Hard to say I suppose.



missamanda said:


> My last boyfriend was 2 inches shorter than me and people commented on it everywhere we went. I couldn't stand the attention but he didn't mind it all.


You'd think people wouldn't freak out over 2 inches anymore. Then again, it may have been more than you were such a, shall we say, impressively-built girl that they're not used to seeing that was the big deal more than the actual height difference. But then that drew them towards the height difference. And maybe they felt more comfortable commenting on that than your own height, what's more. Meh, screw them.



Wrong Galaxy said:


> I notice a lean, ripped, muscular 5'8" looks quite tall average lol.


Taylor Lautner's about that... and they say he's dead sexy, right? Not that I'd know or anything... ahem. I did think he was a lot taller though is all... he seemed to have that kind of build, but then I found he was 5' 8"-ish.
Maybe he has a long-ish torso.
Think I may have reasonably long legs myself. Hard to say... but 6' people often seem not to have legs noticeably longer than mine, though it's hard to tell for obvious reasons. I guess maybe taller people have proportionally longer torsos most of the time though.


----------



## afff

SVIIC said:


> Taylor Lautner's about that... and they say he's dead sexy, right? Not that I'd know or anything... ahem. I did think he was a lot taller though is all... he seemed to have that kind of build, but then I found he was 5' 8"-ish.
> Maybe he has a long-ish torso.
> Think I may have reasonably long legs myself. Hard to say... but 6' people often seem not to have legs noticeably longer than mine, though it's hard to tell for obvious reasons. I guess maybe taller people have proportionally longer torsos most of the time though.


 The TV and editing makes him look better than he is. you never know how tall they are from watching a movie.. tom cruise is a manlet.

Standing next to a 6'3 handsome muscular male model tyler lautner would be nothing.


----------



## Luna Sea

theCARS1979 said:


> Your taller when you first get up out of bed , thats your real height. so when he measured you three hours later you already lost something. You have to measure yourself right away. Does anyone else know this?


If it's only your height first thing when you get up and not for the rest of the day, it's not your real height.


----------



## Meg67

I'm a 5'9" woman, I only had one guy shorter than me ever ask me out. I did not have a problem with dating a shorter guy but it seemed to me like most guys do. A lot of guys seem to prefer tiny women, even big tall guys.


----------



## Luna Sea

Meg67 said:


> I'm a 5'9" woman, I only had one guy shorter than me ever ask me out. I did not have a problem with dating a shorter guy but it seemed to me like most guys do. A lot of guys seem to prefer tiny women, even big tall guys.


I'm sure there are a lot of guys that do like short women more, but I think most people just don't think it's worth asking, since it's a foregone conclusion for them that you'll want a man who's over 6'

As someone else said earlier.


----------



## Glittershocks

I'm a 5'1 woman, so height doesn't matter to me. My first boyfriend was only a couple inches taller than me!


----------



## Meg67

> I think most people just don't think it's worth asking, since it's a foregone conclusion for them that you'll want a man who's over 6'


Honestly, I'm just not sure that's true. I've heard my share of "Amazon" and "giant" comments in my lifetime and they were not meant as compliments. Even well meaning people say "Wow, you're so tall", I get it every day, and I guess some of them mean it as a compliment but it can make you feel like a freak. And if I had a nickel for ever 6'4" guy I've seen walking around with a little munchkin girl...

I know it's not everyone, my husband prefers tall women, when I am in heels we are the same height. But in my life experience he's been the exception, not the rule.


----------



## tehuti88

Madax said:


> Perhaps, but *deep* down I'm a *shallow* person.


Irony! :lol


----------



## Cyclonic

tehuti88 said:


> Irony! :lol


I'm glad somebody got it!


----------



## 111

Goodness gracious! The tyranny of the Feet and the Inch is horridly raging here in this thread.


----------



## SVIIC

Meg67 said:


> I'm a 5'9" woman, I only had one guy shorter than me ever ask me out. I did not have a problem with dating a shorter guy but it seemed to me like most guys do. A lot of guys seem to prefer tiny women, even big tall guys.





TristanS said:


> I'm sure there are a lot of guys that do like short women more, but I think most people just don't think it's worth asking, since it's a foregone conclusion for them that you'll want a man who's over 6'


Yep. Women oughta approach men more often anyway maybe but when it's a tall-ish woman finding it hard to find someone, who doesn't mind a non-giant, she should definitely start doing it herself. It's just too set in stone in men's minds... and I guess a height-based rejection is worse than most other kinds too.



Glittershocks said:


> I'm a 5'1 woman, so height doesn't matter to me.


Heheh... irony. You make logical sense but it often seems to be the short ones that fetishize 6'+ so much. Granted, you could probably be 5'10" or even 9", lie to them, and they might never realize.



Meg67 said:


> Honestly, I'm just not sure that's true. I've heard my share of "Amazon" and "giant" comments in my lifetime and they were not meant as compliments.


Even at 5'9"? That's a bit mad TBH. Maybe they're just jealous? I suggest that one.

You weren't wearing needless heels, were you? I assume not.

Balls to it: most men love long legs, FACT. Has to be a fact. And you can't have long legs without some degree of height.



Meg67 said:


> Even well meaning people say "Wow, you're so tall", I get it every day, and I guess some of them mean it as a compliment but it can make you feel like a freak. And if I had a nickel for ever 6'4" guy I've seen walking around with a little munchkin girl...


You'd think it would feel horribly strange for both of them... having to look so far up/down... kissing would be weird... talking would be weird... everything would be awkward.

Why doesn't society have a problem with THAT, if it's going to be so judging over such minor issues? Blargh :roll.

Granted, there's nothing wrong with it, but it's undeniably a strange situation just nobody cares.

Oh and I remembered another important aspect of that girl I saw before... she also had her hair tied back and up in a ponytail . And if that isn't a good enough look by itself... the most important thing is what happens every single time such a girl moves .
Mmmmm... flicky, bouncy hair :clap. That really does do it for me. Every time she turns her head suddenly...


----------



## whatevzers

I'm about 5'10, which I consider average and nothing special. I don't really mind though, it feels just right most of the time. I actually like tall girls. There's just something about them.

I would say 5'7 and below would be considered "short". Don't let it bother you though. I know some people who are considered short that are also the most confident people I know.


----------



## afff

I want to marry a tall woman so my children will be taller than me and be able to reach for the heavens. Though I do not want to pass down my baldness and posture issues. What to do?


----------



## Cletis

I guess 5' 10" or so is considered "average". I'm about 6' and find myself looking up to a lot of guys (even some girls) so I don't know. Seems the 6 foot+ males get all the advantages.


----------



## SVIIC

whatevzers said:


> I actually like tall girls. There's just something about them.


Yay, support :clap



afff said:


> I want to marry a tall woman so my children will be taller than me and be able to reach for the heavens.


Yeah, the benefits of tall women are myriad and never-ending, it seems.

They probably even age better if you find their height attractive since that's not going to change much.


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab

Monotony said:


> I don't know about that at least in Ontario I'm 5'11 and so is just about everyone else I've run into that or 6+ Girls are for the most part only slightly shorter as well.


I'm guessing there aren't many (if any) Asians in the part of Ontario where you live.


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab

I'd say (for Western countries anyway), under 5'10 is short for a male and under 5'6 is short for a female. I find super short girls equally unattractive as super short guys, I don't think there is a gender bias.


----------



## SVIIC

Wikipedia has a useful page here:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Human_height

Hard to know just how accurate it is, but w/e.

Depends where you go... 5' 6" is average for a woman in some Western countries, others are more like 5' 4". Hmmm.


----------



## Cletis




----------



## mca90guitar

im a little over 5' 8" and feel short lol. although most of my friends and guys I work are not much taller then me. When standing nexxt to my friend that is 6'4" or my brother friend that is 6'7" than ya, i feel really really really short. Tall goofy SOB likes to rub it in as well haha. most of my familly is around the 5 8" -5' 10" area though so what ever, havnt had my height be a issue so far


----------



## SVIIC

After talking about such things... I was walking behind a really tall man and a really short woman just earlier today as it happens :um.

Yeah, he must have been at least 6'3", probably more like 6'4" or 5", he was pushing their baby too so he would have been a bit hunched over.

I thought it interesting that I saw such a sight so soon after talking about it right here .

I didn't think to look at her feet... so I don't know if she was wearing heels, but she seriously must have been maybe... 5' 2", I dunno. I got the impression there would have been a reasonable amount of space between my eyeline and the top of her head. Could have been shorter even... probably was in fact.
Now, I figure if she was that small... surely she MUST have been wearing heels? I can't imagine why she wouldn't, especially with her obvious height fetish :b.
Which possibly puts her as low as... under 5'?

That's some serious height difference there. I mean, she seemed awfully small from where I was standing... this guy could probably quite literally look around and not see her at all.
How would they even kiss? He'd either have to get on his actual knees (and probably lean over still...) or literally lift her up... very very far.
It's kinda not fair either on men who are like... 5'3" or whatever. It's almost ironic for them.

Think of their child!... with parents like that... it'd be an exactly average height freak! :um :yes

Now, again not saying there's anything wrong with that... just that it's undeniably a very unusual and very jarring looking set up that's kind of impossible not to notice and notice massively. But I still assume it would be less commented on and better accepted than a man with a wife 1 inch taller than he is :roll.
(As an aside too, my sister's husband's father is quite a bit shorter than his wife IIRC. Definitely shorter by some noticeable amount anyway.)

Hell, even if she was 2-3 inches taller you could still do the traditional manly thing of being the one to instigate the kissing and be able to put your arms around her in an embrace without standing on a box or having her stoop down and everyone secretly know that somehow you are less of a man:
Simply lift her entire body into your arms in one smooth motion (effortlessly! because you've been doing manly weight exercises, manfully).
Her head will now lie below yours, making going in for a kiss quite easy and conventional, not to mention giving her a more normal feel to things from being made to feel quite small and dainty for once .
Meanwhile, you'll have gained the begrudging respect and admiration of everyone around you, especially men who secretly can't do the same with their girlfriends but don't want to admit it.

Sound like a plan? Would that work for you taller women at all? Would it temporarily remove some of the feeling of being a giant and give you some comfort to know you're not quite so unwieldy after all, being moved around with ease?
(I best take notes for future possible use...)

How much would the average 5'9" or 5'10" woman weigh anyway? Of average enough build. I have no idea what an extra inch might add...
No one has to tell me their weight but it might help my curiosity. I wouldn't want to guess because I fear being wildly inaccurate and would hardly know where to begin.
Nonetheless, my idea is inarguably flawless :clap.


----------



## emmaverlac

I think that 5'5/5'6 is considered short for guys. 

6ft or over = ;P'


----------



## Pennywise

I think 5'10'' is average for guys, so I'd say anything below 5'7'' is short.


----------



## clutzy

I am 5'7 and I would like a guy atleast 5'10 so I could wear heels. For me, a guy that is 5'7 and under is short. That is just me, I have a friend who is 5'1 and thinks anything above 5'8 is way to tall and anything under 5'0 is short.


----------



## Wrong Galaxy

SVIIC said:


> After talking about such things... I was walking behind a really tall man and a really short woman just earlier today as it happens :um.
> 
> Yeah, he must have been at least 6'3", probably more like 6'4" or 5", he was pushing their baby too so he would have been a bit hunched over.
> 
> I thought it interesting that I saw such a sight so soon after talking about it right here .
> 
> I didn't think to look at her feet... so I don't know if she was wearing heels, but she seriously must have been maybe... 5' 2", I dunno. I got the impression there would have been a reasonable amount of space between my eyeline and the top of her head. Could have been shorter even... probably was in fact.
> Now, I figure if she was that small... surely she MUST have been wearing heels? I can't imagine why she wouldn't, especially with her obvious height fetish :b.
> Which possibly puts her as low as... under 5'?
> 
> That's some serious height difference there. I mean, she seemed awfully small from where I was standing... this guy could probably quite literally look around and not see her at all.
> How would they even kiss? He'd either have to get on his actual knees (and probably lean over still...) or literally lift her up... very very far.
> It's kinda not fair either on men who are like... 5'3" or whatever. It's almost ironic for them.
> 
> Think of their child!... with parents like that... it'd be an exactly average height freak! :um :yes
> 
> Now, again not saying there's anything wrong with that... just that it's undeniably a very unusual and very jarring looking set up that's kind of impossible not to notice and notice massively. But I still assume it would be less commented on and better accepted than a man with a wife 1 inch taller than he is :roll.
> (As an aside too, my sister's husband's father is quite a bit shorter than his wife IIRC. Definitely shorter by some noticeable amount anyway.)
> 
> Hell, even if she was 2-3 inches taller you could still do the traditional manly thing of being the one to instigate the kissing and be able to put your arms around her in an embrace without standing on a box or having her stoop down and everyone secretly know that somehow you are less of a man:
> Simply lift her entire body into your arms in one smooth motion (effortlessly! because you've been doing manly weight exercises, manfully).
> Her head will now lie below yours, making going in for a kiss quite easy and conventional, not to mention giving her a more normal feel to things from being made to feel quite small and dainty for once .
> Meanwhile, you'll have gained the begrudging respect and admiration of everyone around you, especially men who secretly can't do the same with their girlfriends but don't want to admit it.


How about this man?... 6'9" girl with her 5'4" boyfriend. Damn I could never find a girl like that lol. Would love to.



















Interview link
http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...ch-stroll-with-her-toy-boy.html#ixzz2Fri4MDBl

I always have been attracted to tall girls. In high school I had this classmate who's 5'8" and average looking and I was 5'5" at that time and I was just attracted to her even though I have hotter,prettier classmates that are 5'2" to 5'4" who were attracted to me.


----------



## TPower

clutzy said:


> I am 5'7 and I would like a guy atleast 5'10 so I could wear heels.


The laws of physics prevents you from doing so otherwise?

Mind = blown


----------



## SVIIC

Wrong Galaxy said:


> How about this man?... 6'9" girl with her 5'4" boyfriend. Damn I could never find a girl like that lol. Would love to.


...nah, screw that :b

She's also clearly extremely thin, as you'd expect through no fault of her own.

But I suspect at 6' 9"... you can't really afford to care about height.



TPower said:


> The laws of physics prevents you from doing so otherwise?
> 
> Mind = blown


I really don't see the obsession with heels either though.

Definitely must just be one of those women-competing-with-other-women things in the main.

I mean sure they can look good, but they're hardly important IMO..


----------



## Tangerine

Of note is the reddit page http://www.reddit.com/r/short "

For the purpose of this subreddit, 5'7'' and less is considered "short" for men, and 5'3'' and below is "short" for women."


----------



## ravens

My father's about 5'7 and my mother's about 5'4. I'm about 6'.


----------



## Nitrogen

I'd consider anything below 5'8" to be on the shorter side, but that might be because my dad's 6'2". 

I think short for women would be 5'3" or below.


----------



## Neddy123

Who cares?

It's not like it's something you can change.

I'm about 5'7 which is just on the short side of average. If a woman was so shallow she rejected me because i was 2 inches too short i really don't think i'd want her anyway. :idea


----------



## Freddio42

I think 5'7 and below is considered short for a guy
5'8 slightly below average
5'9 - 5'10 is average
5'11-6'0 is sort of above average / borderline tall
6'1 - 6'3 is tall
6'4+ is very tall

I don't think height should matter much though, but sadly the way of the world focuses too much on the superficial and not enough on what's underneath. I think it would be quite interesting to have a social experiment where everyone is the same height.


----------



## SVIIC

Tangerine said:


> For the purpose of this subreddit, 5'7'' and less is considered "short" for men


YES!

Not a short man! :clap

*Childish victory pose*





ravens said:


> My father's about 5'7 and my mother's about 5'4. I'm about 6'.


LOL, that's ****ing life and genetics though, isn't it?

Seems haphazard as **** sometimes.


----------



## BeyondOsiris

To me, anybody below 5'8" or so is short.


----------



## 1908

I was destined to be of small stature. Mom is 5' and Dad is 5'5. Sisters are slightly taller than my Mom. Just runs in the family. Doesn't really matter though to me however. There are more important things going on in life than height.


----------



## tbyrfan

I'd say 5'7" and under.


----------



## arnie

It depends on where you live.

Find your country on this chart:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Human_height#Average_height_around_the_world

and subtract 4% (about 1 standard deviation). Anything under that is considered short.

For example in India, the average height is 5'3 so any male under 5'1 is considered short.


----------



## Talgonite

Short guys are sexy.
The shorter the better.
Send them my way.


----------



## diamondheart89

Shorter than me is short. I'm 5'4.


----------



## Moochie

I'm 5'7" and I was greeted by a very short fellow in Vegas this weekend.. My mom, my sister-in-law, and I were walking back to our room when this drunk little blonde guy said to us "HELLO LADIES LADIES LADIES" .. My mom is 4'11" and he was either her height or shorter. That is definitely too short.
I'm thinking average height is 5'8" + 
The guy I like is 6'2" and he's caucasian.


----------



## afff

if you are shorter than 5'8 its game over.


----------



## Moochie

afff said:


> if you are shorter than 5'8 its game over.


That's not totally true. I've seen "short" guys with short girls! I suppose it would be harder if you're a short guy wanting a tall girl.
I know a guy who is my height, he towers over his girlfriend who is 4'9" :] There's definitely a lot of short women around.. Just have to keep an open eye.


----------



## SVIIC

Moochie said:


> I know a guy who is my height, he towers over his girlfriend who is 4'9" :] There's definitely a lot of short women around.. Just have to keep an open eye.


Christ, 4'9", now that _is_ short :um.

Still, maybe I'm weird... but I almost think that having a short girlfriend would make me feel MORE conscious of my height, not less, ya know? Must be how my crazy backward mind works.
In the first place, being taller than a girl (or anyone) isn't going to make me any taller so bleh (mind you, it doesn't hurt your self-image to see people shorter than you now and then). For 2, if I did manage to get a tall (for a girl) girlfriend, I'd probably feel like my height was less of an issue since it hadn't stopped me doing that and so feel better in general and probably run myself down less over feeling inadequately tall.
So it would be "there's my girlfriend... she's pretty tall... she's my girlfriend... I wasn't too small for her...", as opposed to "there's my girlfriend... she's short... she's short because that makes her appropriate for my height... which is relatively short...".

Does that make reasonable sense? Or do I think rather strangely?

Not to mention that a tall girlfriend makes you taller by association. Everyone knows that . Like having tall children.


----------



## Evo

afff said:


> if you are shorter than 5'8 its game over.












Every guy is taller than me. :|


----------



## whatyoumustthink

I'm a 5"6 guy, and from my experiences, yes it is considered short and matters. I've been ridiculed for it, rejected because of it, had assumptions made about me because of it, and in general am considered too much of an embarrassment to go out with because of it. Need some of them magic beans...


----------



## jayjaythejetplane

Two words, Cuban heels.


----------



## whatyoumustthink

Have considered the shoes with heels idea... don't see it making a huge difference to my dating life, though.

And I should add, I normally go for girls shorter than me, and it doesn't make a difference, they ALSO mock my height.


----------



## Icebat

If there's one thing on my side, it's my height. I'm 192 cm or 6'3".


----------



## theCARS1979

Height is to be measured by yourself when you first get up. Who ever dont beleive me, google it because its the same thing as weight, you weigh yourself then also. the reason is cause the back and spine are set in the right way in a horizontal position as opposed to a vertical position.


----------



## Umpalumpa

Ugh, I think it's nonsense, there is a short person that I absulutely idolize irl, also he got a beautiful wife (for all you people who think its impossible to date if you are short).


----------



## Bikini Condom

Anything under 5'10 is short for a man

Anything above 6'0 is tall

Im also 6'2


----------



## NeverendingCycle

Anything under 5'8'' is what I consider, "short."


----------



## komorikun

Under 5'6.


----------



## Crispy Taco

5'5 and under I guess.


----------



## housebunny

Crispy Taco said:


> 5'5 and under I guess.


Cripsy Taco!


----------



## Crispy Taco

housebunny said:


> Cripsy Taco!


Not feeling that right now. Could use some salsa and tortillas.


----------



## komorikun

soft taco


----------



## Decrypt

Well I am 5'11" and anyone saying that is too short must be the really tall girls or just someone that is too damn selective over a 6' male and is "on the market" for extended periods of time as a result.

All the girls I've been physically attracted to and dated in my life had no issues with me regarding height.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

I'm 5'9 and still get towered over by some women. s'all relative I think, I can feel tall standing next to someone who's about 5 foot.


----------



## M0rbid

under 5 feet.


----------



## markwalters2

I'm pretty short and used to be quite self-conscious about it. Until I saw this gorgeous petite girl fall for a short guy while her boyfriend at that time was 6ft+ ... Realized there are many petite & available girls out there too.


----------



## Blue Dino

I'm 5'2, so any men above 5'8 for me would be too tall. For me, men that are too much taller are a turn-off, unless they really have the good looks to reinforce so.


----------



## arnie

markwalters2 said:


> I'm pretty short and used to be quite self-conscious about it. Until *I saw this gorgeous petite girl fall for a short guy while her boyfriend at that time was 6ft+* ... Realized there are many petite & available girls out there too.


What was wrong with her current bf?


----------



## Awkwardd

Anything under five foot seven/eight is short in my opinion.


----------



## markwalters2

arnie said:


> What was wrong with her current bf?


Nothing. She just thought the other is more compatible in terms of interests, personality etc., I think.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I have an objective opinion based on statistics and a subjective one. Objective one is under around five foot 9/10, subjective is under five foot fiveish.


----------



## markwalters2

Persephone The Dread said:


> I have an objective opinion based on statistics and a subjective one. Objective one is under around five foot 9/10, subjective is under five foot fiveish.


I guess it also depends on the height of the woman in question.


----------



## Kiba

Special said:


> 6'2 or more is tall
> 5'11 to 6'1 is above average
> 5'9 to 5'10 is average
> 5'7 to 5'8 is under average
> 5'6 or less is short
> 
> IMO.


Pretty much this


----------



## prettyful

I personally want a guy whose 6'1 cuz I want a guy whose taller than me.


----------



## Nada

The worldwide average for men is about 5'8".


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I'm 16 and I'm about 5'8. I'm pretty average for my age I believe. I know 15 year olds who are about 6'0.


----------



## Going Sane

seriously i think height is only bad for a guy if he lets it get to em, im 5'11 but i seen shorter guys get a lot more girls than me because they're more confident and outgoing and at times have other attributes
But there is different average height per country
Like Guatemala has some of the shortest if not the shortest latinos, a lot of them are around 5'1.


----------



## AmandaMarie87

I'd say 5'9'' is average for a guy. As long as he's at least a couple of inches taller than me I'm ok with it. Since I'm only 5'3 '' and a bit, that isn't really an issue.

That being said I'd say 5'7'' or shorter for a guy is short.


----------



## Woodoow

Anyone shorter than me is short, anyone taller is tall. Simple as that.


----------



## probably offline

Anyone who's shorter than me, really.


----------



## Going Sane

okay lets just put it this way.
Any one shorter than me is a midget unworthy of life
and any one taller than me is a giant unfit for this world..


----------



## hermito

Woodoow said:


> Anyone shorter than me is short, anyone taller is tall. Simple as that.


Good one. Anyone shorter than me is a manlet. Anyone taller is a lanky *** ******.


----------



## Elad

I generally think if you're below 5'8" or 5'9" you're short, but that's because I'm 5'10" lol.


----------



## Genetic Garbage

Under the 25th percentile is short, over the 75th percentile is tall.


----------



## TheAzn

I think being shorter than 5'4 would be considered "short".
5'7 is average to me.


----------



## Kyle6983

I'm 6'4" don't think I have a problem


----------



## arnie

hermito said:


> Good one. Anyone shorter than me is a manlet. Anyone taller is a lanky *** ******.


Lanky *** ****** checking in.


----------



## Going Sane

arnie said:


> Lanky *** ****** checking in.


----------



## millenniumman75

Manlet? :lol

Is this thread heightist?

Anyone under 4' is short.


----------



## arnie

millenniumman75 said:


> Manlet? :lol
> 
> Is this thread heightist?
> 
> Anyone under 4' is short.


Four feet? Check your tall privilege. Anything over 3' is normal. :teeth


----------



## templar19

It all depends. At my school, I'm taller than 85% of the people I encounter. In my family, 3 of my male cousins completely dwarf me.


----------



## diamondheart89

5'6 and below.


----------



## DeniseAfterAll

diamondheart89 said:


> 5'6 and below.


ouch


----------



## millenniumman75

arnie said:


> Four feet? Check your tall privilege. Anything over 3' is normal. :teeth


 You're just as tall as I am.

Okay 21" - if you're smaller than 21", you should be incubatin'!


----------



## diamondheart89

DeniseAfterAll said:


> ouch


It's not an insult. :afr


----------



## DeniseAfterAll

diamondheart89 said:


> It's not an insult. :afr


That's the point . LOL


----------



## Going Sane

diamondheart89 said:


> 5'6 and below.


I wonder how many people will become more insecure after reading this..
Hey thats what they get for asking right?:teeth


----------



## Bryher

I'd say anything below 5'8 is short, 5'9-6'0 is average and 6'1 + is tall.
Where I live at least.


----------



## apx24

Great, I'm considered short according to the criteria of every single post here.


----------



## Missing Link

<5'9" short
5'9" - 6' average
>6" tall

< 4'3" "disturbingly small"


----------



## ravagingthemassacred

I feel like anything under 5'8'' is "short"


----------

